# Augen färben Photoshop 7?



## Exodusbreak (1. Juli 2009)

Ich kann mir einfach nicht helfen 

ist das beabsichtigt das man die augen nicht so hinbekommt wie es bei diesem tutorial (http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/209681-photoshop-augen-faerben.html) der fall ist?

oder stell ich mich einfach zu dumm an?

bei mir schaut es einfach nicht so aus wie dort . . 

kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?


----------



## Navy (1. Juli 2009)

Ich würde es ein klein wenig anders machen:
Bildebene duplizieren, auf oberste Ebene eine Transparenzmaske anlegen, den Augenbereich transparent werden lassen (nur die Iris, nicht auch die Pupille) unterste Ebene zur entsprechenden Farbe verschieben (z.B. über Hue/Saturation)


----------



## Exodusbreak (1. Juli 2009)

Also ich bin in sachen PHOTOSHOP noch ziemlich der Anfänger . . .

wie meinst du das mit einer Transparentmaske?
wie funktioniert das?


----------



## Exodusbreak (1. Juli 2009)

So wie es in diesem Tutorial gezeigt wird das ich vorhin erwähnt habe
schaut es schon ziemlich gut aus . . 
aber so hinbekommen tu ich es irgendwie leider nicht!


----------



## Navy (1. Juli 2009)

Es gibt für ein Ziel meistens mehrere Wege. Die Ebenenmaske fügst Du beim Ebenenmenü hinzu.

Wenn Du dann diese neue Maske anklickst kannst Du über Graustufen den Grad der Transparenz "einmalen". Wenn Du ALT drückst, wenn Du die Maske auswählst, siehst Du auch direkt die Maske. Spiel einfach mal ein bisschen damit rum


----------



## chmee (1. Juli 2009)

@exodusbreak : Man kann wenig helfen, wenn man nicht weiss, wo das Problem ist. Mit der Aussage *"bei mir sieht es nicht aus"* kann man wenig anfangen..

Ein weiterer recht einfacher Weg:
1. Neue Ebene darüber
2. auf Ebenenmodus Farbe stellen
3. Mit weichem Pinsel die gewünschte Farbe auf die Pupillen malen
4. Transparenz der Ebene ändern für die Stärke

mfg chmee


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Juli 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> @exodusbreak : Man kann wenig helfen, wenn man nicht weiss, wo das Problem ist. Mit der Aussage *"bei mir sieht es nicht aus"* kann man wenig anfangen..



Richtig. Lad deinen aktuellen Stand hoch und erklär auch mit was du unzufrieden bist.


----------

